# Rare WWII Wehrmacht photos



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought I'd post a URL to a thread at another site where one of thier members has been posting a huge collection of WW2 photographs brought home by thier father from Europe after the war.

From what I've read there, the photos have never been published or shown before this. They aparently were all taken by the same person (German, Wehrmacht) and were eventually captured towards the end of the war.

From what I can tell, these photgraphs weren't propaganda, but more like a personal photo-journal.

There's a little bit of everything, aircraft, tanks vehicles, enemy troops, etc. and I bet would provide some great details of everyday Wehrmacht life for diarama modellers.

Some family Photographs - Crashed Aircraft etc. - World War 2 Talk


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW those are some great pics


----------



## timshatz (Nov 19, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff.


----------

